# Brighton



## 91021 (May 1, 2005)

Hi,

I want to take the van down to Brighton tomorrow.

Any suggestions for somewhere to spend the night within a 20 mile radius?

Not bothered about leccy hookup, just somewhere quiet and nice.

Tony


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

Hope I'm not too late! If you are talking wildcamping. Stanmer park on the outskirts of Brighton- easy access from the A27, Black Rock on Madeira Drive is popular with wildcampers an is very close to Brighton city centre, or my favourite with loads of places to camp- Ashdown Forest (look for Hatfield).


----------



## 91021 (May 1, 2005)

Andysam said:


> Hope I'm not too late! If you are talking wildcamping. Stanmer park on the outskirts of Brighton- easy access from the A27, Black Rock on Madeira Drive is popular with wildcampers an is very close to Brighton city centre, or my favourite with loads of places to camp- Ashdown Forest (look for Hatfield).


Thanks for that. I've cancelled now as our kennels double booked and couldn't take the dog! Grrrr!

I'll certainly keep the info for future reference - many thanks for the reply.

Tony


----------



## 89095 (May 13, 2005)

went to Brighton last week, several vans at Madeira Drive, we arrived late and road closed due to boy-racers but wardens were allowing motorvans through to park up for the night.

Stopped at Ashdown Forest on the way back, it really is beautiful and some great views, however we were politely informed by the forest-ranger that overnight parking is strictly forbidden..... though that was after we had spent the night and he said he hoped we'd had a good night


----------

